# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 13.03.2017 - 20.03.2017

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *160*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *418* Получено карантинов: *45*, суммарный объем: *570* мб Обработано файлов: *380*, суммарный объем: *1097* мб Уникальных файлов: *328*, суммарный объем: *1066* мб Признаны безопасными: *125* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *60*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=210367 - найдено зловредов: *18* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=210306 - найдено зловредов: *8* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=210131 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=210351 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=210242 - найдено зловредов: *4*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:program filesinternet exploredexploreru.exe - *2* c:userspublicdiskcleanersdiskfinder.exe - *2* c:userswelcomeappdataroamingopera softwareopera stable_local32spl.dll - *1* c:local32spl.dll - *1* c:program files (x86)litemanager pro - serverromserver.exe - *1* c:windowssyswow64mpkmpk.exe - *1* c:usersskochaappdatalocallowsearchgosearchgo.dll - *1* c:usersвладимирappdataroamingkyubeykyubey.exe - *1* c:program filesamulelled2k.exe - *1* c:usersriottodayappdataroamingwinsapsvcwinsap.dll - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjsehz - *16* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *7* Trojan.Win32.Netfilter.e - *3* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *3* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.xxczkv - *2* Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjsjbu - *2* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.kcwn - *2* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.jjdo - *2* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.kdcm - *2* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Searchgo.a - *2*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

